# EEA Family Permit / Tier 2 visa



## TalanM (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,
I'm about to get married to my partner, who is a Danish citizen, and want to apply for the EEA Family Permit. 
I'm currently on a Tier 2 work visa that expires in Aug, which I know I can extend
However, I would like to shift to the EEA Family Permit sooner rather than later for greater work flexibility.

Is it advisable that I eschew the Tier 2 extension and apply for the EEA Family Permit before my current TIer 2 expires? 

Issues: 
Do I have to apply for the EEA Family Permit from outside the UK, i.e. my home country? 

My partner lives with me in a share house where we live in the same bedroom, however he isn't on the tenancy agreement. Are bills a sufficient way to prove we live together? 

Assuming I apply for EEA Family Permit instead of Tier 2, would it affect my application if I quit or lost my job during the EEA Family Permit application process? 

We are getting married in Denmark, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

TalanM said:


> Hi,
> I'm about to get married to my partner, who is a Danish citizen, and want to apply for the EEA Family Permit.
> I'm currently on a Tier 2 work visa that expires in Aug, which I know I can extend
> However, I would like to shift to the EEA Family Permit sooner rather than later for greater work flexibility.
> ...


Hi,

1) You can only apply for an EEA-FP from outside the UK. It doesn't necessarily have to be in your home Country.

2) Yes, it does. *When *is the wedding?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## TalanM (Jun 26, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) You can only apply for an EEA-FP from outside the UK. It doesn't necessarily have to be in your home Country.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! The wedding is going to be in early October. 

What does it mean if the wedding is in Denmark? 

I've also been browsing further on this forum, and it seems like the thing to do is get the EEA-FP outside the UK - which takes only 4 days?? - enter the UK, then apply for a residence card within 6 months. Is that right or am I still missing something? 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

TalanM said:


> Thanks for that! The wedding is going to be in early October. What does it mean if the wedding is in Denmark?


Hi, what's important is not WHERE but *WHEN*, you are getting married. If you were to get married before your Tier 2 Work expires, then I would suggest to apply for an EEA-FP. Still, you could do so as "unmarried partners", but then you will have to prove to be in a relationship that has lasted at least 2 years. Otherwise you will have to extend your current visa.



TalanM said:


> I've also been browsing further on this forum, and it seems like the thing to do is get the EEA-FP outside the UK - which takes only 4 days?? - enter the UK, then apply for a residence card within 6 months. Is that right or am I still missing something?
> 
> Thanks again!!!


Again, EEA-FP's can only be procured outside the UK and at any Visa Issuing Post. Moreover, processing times vary from Country to Country.

And yes, you can apply for your EEA2-RC by submitting Form EEA2.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

